# Gilmer County Mountain Buck



## whitetailfreak (Oct 29, 2010)

This 8 was pushing several does when he presented a shot at 10:35 this morning. I made a quartering toward me shot with my .270 and he went about 30 yds before piling up. Bucks like these are tough to come by in the mountains, so I thank the Good Lord for my good fortune this morning.


----------



## gumpster34 (Oct 29, 2010)

nice buck


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 29, 2010)

Great Shot and Great Buck! Congrats!


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Oct 29, 2010)

nga mountain buck of a lifetime congrats!


----------



## watermedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Good Buck!!


----------



## Brian Groce (Oct 29, 2010)

Great Buck. Congrats!


----------



## DC-08 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice buck. He was starting early.


----------



## pnome (Oct 29, 2010)

Very tough to come by!  Great mountain buck!  Congrats!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 29, 2010)

DC-08 said:


> Nice buck. He was starting early.



no doubt. the earliest chasing we saw last year was nov. 7, and i killed an 8 cruising on nov. 3. the next 3 weeks should be dynomite!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 29, 2010)

here is another pic


----------



## knifeman6785 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congratz Neighbor!!!!!! That's a great lookin' buck!! Heavy Palmated rack!


----------



## meatseeker (Oct 29, 2010)

I hunt in Fannin, and yes that is a very, very good mountian buck, anyone who hasn't hunted the mtns has no idea how few and far between these bucks are. good job

I killed one during the muzzleloader and it was very palmated like that too. I've not seen many up here like that?wonder whats up with that.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Man, that's a fine buck! Congrats


----------



## southwestslayer (Oct 30, 2010)

holly mass!!! congrats


----------



## blackbear (Oct 30, 2010)

WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Thats's the biggest heaviest 8 pointer i have ever seen around these parts...That's a dadgum MONSTER!!!!
YOU DONE GOOD!!
Did you get him on the east or west side of the county?I hunt up close to the east Gilmer sometimes...
AWSOME BUCK!!!


----------



## win270wsm (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice Buck..and the Lord has been good. I love the palmation on the rack


----------



## pigkiller (Oct 30, 2010)

I think i'da pooped my britches if that monster walked out! Congrats!!!


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 30, 2010)

Fantastic buck.

Congrats.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice buck


----------



## Hoss (Oct 31, 2010)

Great buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Oct 31, 2010)

Where abouts in gilmer?  I spent the morning in the woods only to be busted by a nice doe at 50 yds.  She winded me and took off. Did hear some shots fired but thats about it.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! Look at the mass on that 1! I know your proud of that one!


----------



## duckblaster (Oct 31, 2010)

*Nice one.*

I don't care where you killed him;that's a nice buck anywhere in the Southeast.Good job


----------



## davel (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice buck - he has a lot of mass!
Good job!


----------



## Bruin Fan (Nov 1, 2010)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.  You have put in the time and effort so you deserve that one.  Hope you get a bigger one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 1, 2010)

Bruin Fan said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.  You have put in the time and effort so you deserve that one.  Hope you get a bigger one in a couple of weeks.



thanks for the kind words jarred


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 1, 2010)

Mighty fine buck! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome mountain buck congrats!!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 2, 2010)

he's almost identical to the buck in my avatar (cohutta wma 2008) except for the mass of course.


----------



## jeepster1407 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice Buck!


----------



## Joe r (Nov 4, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## GaOutdoorFan (Nov 4, 2010)

*Nice Buck*

To find a taxidermist go to:


----------



## AUBrowning (Nov 4, 2010)

Great buck - love the mass!


----------



## THWACKG5 (Nov 4, 2010)

Great buck.... congrats! Love the mass!

They are gettin fired up, up here.
 Im hunting in north pickens county, and had 4 does come by with a little buck trailing about 50 yards last Saturday morning.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a wall hanger ! Congrats.


----------



## Wrangler35 (Nov 4, 2010)

Man that's awesome! I know you worked for that one too! I'm on a lease on the south end of Gilmer, haven't saw one of that caliber yet though. Thanks for giving me hope!


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 4, 2010)

Super mountain buck, they don't come easy or often like that one. Congrats.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 8, 2010)

great looking buck. yes they are very hard to come by


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 8, 2010)

awsome buck especially for the mtns they don't come along often congrats


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 23, 2010)

any nice buck is a blessing, but I have to say that mountain bucks such as that one provide true gratification. Great Job!!


----------

